# Phrag. ecuadorense, pearcei, and richteri comparison



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2014)

This is for abax since she was wondering what was around the corner in one of her posts

Here is a comparison of a Phrag. ecuadorense(left), Phrag. pearcei 'Little Angel' HCC/AOS(center, from SlipperKing), and a first bloom Phrag. richteri(right)








(The richteri normally has a much wider spread but this flower is going on 2 1/2 weeks old now and will fall off at any time. As the flower ages, the petals begin to droop after a while.)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 12, 2014)

Good growing. Very informative to see the side-by-side comparison. Any differences in how you grow them, or how easy they are?


----------



## eteson (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice flowers Eron!
love that little pearcei on the left.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2014)

Great comparison! Thanks for doing this photo.


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh good, I got to get my peek! I love all three plants, but the "eyebrows"
on the ecuad. always makes me smile and they seem a bit more prominent
on that one. Thank you for this comparison photo. I always soooo nosy
about other people's greenhouses. Your greenhouse looks delightful.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments!



PaphMadMan said:


> Any differences in how you grow them, or how easy they are?



I treat them all the same way and I think they are pretty versatile. I also have a richteri and a pearcei in semi-hydro as well as the standard orchiata/charcoal/sponge rock mix as these are in. They are growing about the same. The only thing I notice is a couple of these species tend to be rot sensitive in my greenhouse.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice educational PIC Eron! Of course I'm partial to the pearcei in the center (wink, wink) but the large amount of color to the richteri is very telling. Especially noted in the stem


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 15, 2014)

Very interesting to see those side by side...
Here is a link to compare ecuadorense too... 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34254&highlight=ecuadorense


----------

